# Skinny guys and gals.



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

London Fashion Week - it's almost upon us. I won't be working there but my girlfriend has been booked and so she'll be there for a few days, and then the following week she's off to the corresponding catwalk show(s) in Milan. That's not my bag, but Silje might as well make as much money from it as she can, while she can. And she's asked me to come down anyway and if we can find the time we'll try to make it a holiday of sorts.

I could write lots about the fashion industry, but I won't. Suffice to say it's more about what's perceived rather than what really is. Although when you think of it, that could be applied to many things. In any case I'll be giving all related events a wide berth.

So if I do go down I'll have a look in the record shops, the book shops and the camera shops (in that order) and perhaps even visit the old studio I once worked in - if it's still there. The Museum of London has an exhibition of the work of the press photographer Christina Broom - images of life in the city during the first few decades of the last century - which I'll definitely make time to browse, and there's lots more to keep me occupied while she's working.

But I'll definitely avoid the fashion stuff. As my auld granny used to say "_some of they lassies could do with a good dinner_". And she's right - the whole scene is so unhealthy in almost every way.

/rant over


----------

